# Altima Idiot



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

Ok,maybe somone can help me out 96 Alty. SE.
Just changed oil,and now the rattling noise,that I had that subsided is now worse coming from the same spot as where the timing chain guide that I removed. It's even louder now. Does anybody think they know what it is??


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

so its coming from the top of the engine, right? did you get a chance to look at your chain tensioner while you had the valve cover off? sounds like the tensioner may be sticking...


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes...Like I said,I took off the timing chain guide because it was making a rattilng noise. It was not as bad,then all the sudden last night I was driving it and the noise is really loud. You don't think it could be from low octane gas do you??? 
It (the noise) is coming from the same side as the timing chain.
NO,I did not look at the tensioner,where is it and what does it look like?? Is it an easy fix??

PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

well, in my experience, 3 things are make your engine rattle - not counting motor mounts. 1 is the timing chain guide problem we have. 2nd is the tensioner being bad. 3rd is having a dent in your oil pan. a dent in the oil pan will make the chain clatter like no tomorrow. 
the tensioner, youre looking at the chain from the passenger side fender, is the plastic piece sitting against the chain on the left side of the timing cover, a couple inches below the cam gears. you need to push on it and see if its creating tension on the chain. its oil pressure operated so if its clogged, your chain will be slack and make noise.


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

I appreciate you helping me; no, I have not had the valve cover off since last week. 

Like I said it did not start making noise till late last night. But it is coming form the paasenger side, and the noise is under the valve cover.,where the timing chain is. I will notate all this,and look at it when it is light out tomorrow. Its sounds like what you are telling me might be the problem,but I will look at it. 
Could you tell me what to look for? Or is that what I should do,what you just put in your last reply.
Any help would be great I am new to Foreign cars.
Thanks


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

Well,I looked at the tensioner and there is nothing wrong with it. I pushed on it and it did not move. I am really starting to get scared now,because I started the car and it is still making the same noise. Could it be something to do with anything loose?? I am really lost this car runs great and it only has 129k
The sound also is like it is coming from the bottom a little bit too.
PLEASE HELP me.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

look underneath the car at the oil pan. are there any dents in it? even a small dent will make the oil pump starve for oil and make the engine clatter.


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

I think I might have found it... Tell me what you think;after R & R the valve cover, I was looking on all the edges of it (valve cover),and I noticed there was oil spitting out of one of the holes where the gasket should be... do I have to have a valve cover gasket on that car,because there wasn't one and the oil light is still on,too. Could this be the problem?? There is not enough oil pressure for the tensioner to work,therefore the chain is ratting,therefore the oil light is on.
Was I good or what?? 
I told you I am a foreign car idiot


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah but how MUCH oil was spitting out? is there even oil in the pan? does it show up on the dipstick? you never mentioned the light being on...
i dont see how you possible spilled that much oil...
and yes, there has to be a gasket on the valve cover.


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey Asleep not that much oil was coming out. I checked the dip stick and there is plenty of oil. But do you think that was the problem,though?? I would be so relieved. Yeah the oil light comes on,but not all the time. I would just like to know if you think that is the problem.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ok then... since theres plenty of oil but your light is coming on, i really need you to look at your oil pan to make sure theres no dent in it. i had the exact same problem last year. hit a nasty bump, dinged my oil pan and KA24Tech told me to check my pan. sure as shit, there was a dent there. doesnt take much, only a few millimeters to starve the engine of oil.


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes I checked the oil pan and there is plenty of oil. I think the problem is that where the gasket goes back on,there is like area where it fits facing the air filter.its like an arc. I just looked at it earlier and it was spitting a little bit of oil nothing major. The thing I am asking is would that cause the pressure to go down since there is no seal, and would that cause the noise it is making. If thats the reason, I have nothing to worry about.. I can just put a gasket on and problem solved. i hope


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

problem isnt solved though if you still have noise and the light is on...


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You need to inspect the oil pan for dents as Asleep said. I would also change the oil again but install a new factory Nissan oil filter because you said this what you just did. I think this is more than a coincidence that the noise appeared after changing the oil. You have an oil starvation issue that needs to be solved or else you will need an engine.

Troy


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

There are no dents,I just changed the oil, and there is still the presence of the oil light,I Even put on a new valve cover gasket.

Would crappy gas cause it to do this.
I never had any problems with it until Last Sunday. I was at the gas station and from there I went to my sisters. Then all the sudden after I left her house I started to hear this noise. (which I am speaking of)
But prior to that the oil light came on,not all the time but here and there,but flashing.
So here I sit,confused,very confused. AGAIN,PLEASE HELP,ANYBODY!!!!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Use a new Nissan Oil Filter and change the oil with 10w-30


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you know... now im wondering if the oil filter had a defective valve in it and its starving the engine...


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

Ok,guys for the last time.... I had the noise,last Sunday night,then I changed the oil Tues afternoon.I changed the oil with 10w-30,synthetic,and put in a new fram extra guard filter.
It was making the noise before I changed the oil,not after. there are no dents that I can see,but I will tell you what I had the valve cover off, and boy the sight I saw was terrible. Just built up gunk on top . It wasn't hard it was like old built up oil.On top of the cams and in the crevices.I think I have a clog somewhere.The oil is not circulating somewhere.
How would I go about cleaning that ? ? My brother-in-law told me put a little kerosene in the oil filler cap,let the engine run for 20 minutes,then drain, and put in new oil. What do you think??
Could my problem be an oil pressure sender??
It just doen't run fine one day then terrrible the next.
Should I put the timing chain guide back on??
I am lost


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

if you have that kind of gunk in the engine, then im betting your tensioner is pretty much screwed. i bet your pcv valve is junk as well...


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

Ok, what about the cleaning of the engine like I asked?? And also why would this all the sudden come up??(oil light,the noise it is making) The place I bought it from,said they just drove it to Columbus,ohio and had no problems. Columbus is 2 hours away.

So,asleep,what do you think I should do?? I don't think the tensioner is bad. It seemed pretty clean where it is sitting. 
Could it be the oil pressure sender??


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the oil pressure sender doesnt do anything but report to you that the oil pressure is low via the light on your dash. usually by that time, your oil pressure is around 2-3 psi already - in other words, retardedly low. 
just because the tensioner looks good doesnt mean it is. the oil passage that feeds it may be blocked. if it was me, id look up how to remove it and find a way to clean that passage out. 
as far as it being all of a sudden, you maybe could have released some of that gunk with the new filter and fresh oil and the passages are now blocked. i personally wouldnt do the kerosene. i know some old timers that swear up and down it works wonders but im not a fan of it. in my opinion, if you MUST stick some kind of cleaner in there, go get some berrymans b12 cleaner or some marvel mystery oil. ive heard good things about both.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Ok, I think it is gunked up. What I would do is remove the lower steel oil pan not only to inspect and straighten it if neceesary but also to clean it out because typically what you see on top is what you will see in there.
The other reason to take that off is to clean out the oil pump pickup screen. After that is clean then reinstall the pan with silicone high temp sealant and torque the pan bolts to 4.7-5.5 ft-lb or 6.4-7.5 n-m
I would save your expensive synthetic oil and use some conventional (regular) 10w-30 and pour in a quart of Dextron or Mercon ATF and let it run for 20 minutes but don't drive it or rev it at all. preferably hook up a oil pressure gauge at the sending unit to monitor the oil pressure. Then drain the oil/ATF mix and put regular 10w-30 in for another 1500 -2000 miles. 
The other alternative is to use a product called Motor Gunk which is very much like a strong kerosene but you add the quart of that to the crankcase and idle it for 5 minutes. Then change the oil as usual.

Troy


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey I appreciate your help. I did drive it a little today, and it is sounding and running worst. I went to the library and got a CHILTON's MANUAL. It is not the easiest to do, but I want to remedy this problem. 
It sounds exactly like the chain is hitting something.
Or to put it another way,it sounds like somebody has like 2 dollars in quarters in their and they are moving the change around in thier pocket.
Like I said I pushed on it yesterday(the tensioner) and it did not go anywhere.
But you are probably right somehow somewhere something is clogging the tensioner making the chain hit the valve cover.
Oh, and I also wanted to say this. it started making that noise before the oil change.
But it was very gunky in there,under the valve cover.


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

Well to the two of you,Asleep and KA24 I do appreciate your time effort and input. My personal opinion is that I have alot os shit,gunk,whatever,and the oil pressure is not up like it should be.When I drained the oil out of the pan,it was black.
When I took off the valve cover,there was still alittle bit of oil up top,and it should not be like that. But what is causing the oil light and the the noise from the engine???


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The tensioner is hydraulic as well as spring tension so the lack of sufficient oil pressure is the reason it is making all the noise. I also recommend not driving it unless you want to replace your engine soon.
I recommend a Haynes manual because the Chilton manual is not quite as user-friendly.
There are 8 10mm bolts on the oil pan. Put your car on jackstands and Get Er Done...


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks I appreciate the help. I will try all this tomorrow and let you guys know what happens One more thing,though...how come the oil dipstick reads plenty of oil,but there's no pressure??


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the same way you have gunk in other areas, you could have gunk in the sender. you could try removing it and cleaning it or simply replace it. im willing to bet its clogged as well.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The dipsick is just a rod in the oil sump or pan to measure the level. Think of the oil pan as a well and you need a pipe to reach the bottom (the oil pump pickup) of the well to pump the liquid out. The pump has a discharge and there is limited output at that outlet, the oil pressure sensor is at that outlet. What you are checking for is a blockage at the beginning. Just because a pump doesn't pump doesn't mean the well is dry.

Troy


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

I guess that makes sense. I guess I haveajunk load of gunk built up so that why there is no pressure and the tensioner is rubbing raw(so to speak) Everywhere is pretty much clooged and to run normal, I have to unclog everything.
I hope this works!!!!
You guys have been a great help. Pray for me,please !! LOL


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

Ok,gentlemen...Asleep,and KA24 tech..I ran some of the cleaner through the engine,drained the oil, and took off the pan. If you saw what I saw you would have been amazed. No wonder the damn thing was starved for oil. There was some small chunks in there who know what they were. I have then soaking in a degreaser right now. I thin they are hard plastic, I am not sure, they aren't metal.
If that pump was trying to get oil,and that screen was as clogged as it was no wonder the engine wasn't getting any and the chain was clanking.
I have not satrted it since I finished so I will have to see when I start it what happens. I have never seen so much gunk, and junk,in my life.
If this doesn't work, I am going to have to change the tensioner,
I will keep you posted.


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

Well,guys. I started it and drove it,around the block,and....the noise isn't as bad as it was. It still sounds a tiny bit clanky,so what do you think I should do?? 
Maybe Marvel Mystery oil?? I think I might go pick some up. Let me know what either of you think,Thanks

Brian


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

id clean it again... sounds like you made some headway. any way to get a pic of those chunks?
if you saw how close the pickup is to the pan, youd realize how essential it is for you oil and your oil pan to be clean and dent free. its amazing how close it is. you can try the marvel stuff. ive heard it works.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I'll say it again, I would save your expensive synthetic oil and use some conventional (regular) 10w-30 and pour in a quart of Dextron or Mercon ATF and let it run for 20 minutes but don't drive it or rev it at all. preferably hook up a oil pressure gauge at the sending unit to monitor the oil pressure. Then drain the oil/ATF mix and put regular 10w-30 in for another 1500 -2000 miles. 
The other alternative is to use a product called Motor Gunk which is very much like a strong kerosene but you add the quart of that to the crankcase and idle it for 5 minutes. Then change the oil as usual.
Do one or the other because what you saw in the pan goes thru the oil passages. 

Troy


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

I guess I will clean it again. Running much better and sounding much better. No oil light so that's good. Still a tiny bit of clanking. The oil light I was worried about. I did find two teeth in the gunk from the pan. Like sprocket teeth that were broke off. I think it was all pretty successful. 
Any last opinions???


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

I've been following this thread for sometime and I have to ask two questions. 
1. Why would you add one quart of AFT to the engine run o remove slug buildup?

2. I have 2 Altimas, the first is a 2003 with 41K and the other is 1996 with 210K (which has a small oil leak) Would it be advisable to add Marvel Mystery oil or Motor Gunk to either of these cars as part of interval maintaince? 

Regards
Frank


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

What he said was ad ATF with the oil,run it for 20 minutes,and then drain the mixture. Then do an oil change as well. I understand,but I have really never heard of running ATF with oil to clean it out. I did go to Advance Auto Parts,and get some CRC engine cleaner through for 5 minutes and that seemed to help. 
But here the kicker...I drove it last night it was fine no oil light, a little bit of clanking here and there. Drove it this afternoon on the high way at about 65 or 70 for 20 minutes both ways,then on my way home the oil light came on,and intervals of off and on,so Whe I got off the express way, it was ok ata red light,then I took off,had no power and it died.
To my amazement,no oil left. Dipstick was dry.
Do Altima's do this when they run dry,do they just shut off,or what??? I am at a loss.
I need this car to run. Any help would be great.
Thanks for your input,LONDONBERRY. What do you think I should do to keep this Altima running good. Since you have one.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The ATF is a mild emulsifier that and the Motor Gunk (as I call it) http://www.gunk.com/prodinfo/MF2.PDF which is a much heavier emulsifier will clean the engine internally. When an engine is really gunked up then I recommend these remedies. Marvel Mystery oil is not really the same type of cleaner but more of an oil additive Turtle Wax The CRC engine cleaner or engine flush are the same as the Gunk product. 
Frank on your 96 it wouldn't be a bad idea to use one of these although on the 03 it would be a bit too soon since they recommend these products after 75K.
Brian on your no oil issue, try looking for any external leaks because oil just doesn't disappear. 

Troy


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, Troy.people say alotof things and what they should add and what they shouldn't. But using the CRC,did help.
After the car died,I tied to start it or let it cool down. No such luck. So I checked the dipstick and to my amazement nothing. Then I thought what the hell. SoI looked under neath real quick, and there it was whatever was left in tho oil pan leaked out.
So Thursday night and Friday late afternoon,4 qts of oil gone. I must not have tightened something tight enough. I thought got 'em all,guess not. But like I said do you guys know if this is normal for a n Altima to just shut down like. Why did it just shut down???

Any input??

Brian


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

Ok,fellas I found out where the oil leak is coming from fixed that.
Somebody anybody I need dire help.
96 Altima,died for no reason at all. oil light came on,and then soon after,the car just died. New distributor,plugs,wires. What else would be wrong?? Fuel pump??
PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## mannydingo (Dec 24, 2006)

Crap, I don't have any help. I only have negative input. After reading the thread and noting 3 things:

1) Partial oil pan mesh-screen blockage
2) Possible oil gallery blockages (the passageways)
3) Running the engine with NO OIL !!!!!

Your engine may go dead in the very near future. Your car was possibly running with just the wetness of the oil left on the walls of the engine. Hopefully it turned off because of a sensor noting the oil was THAT low and didn't allow much damage. It could have, however, turned off due to lack of lubrication, period. I suggest you stop trying the mistake of driving that car on a regular bassis while you try different fixes. Oil starvation problems aren't like driving a car daily that keeps turning off due to gasoline starvation. With gas delivery problems, the car just turns off until more fuel reaches where it needs to go. You had a slow oil starvation problem(that causes gradual damage) and increased it ten-fold with no oil in the crankcase after it all drained out. It's time to drive a monstrous $200-400 clunker for sale locally that runs ok or take the bus while you fully find the problem and fully correct it. Sorry to scare you but if someone doesn't, you're going to run your engine into the ground. As a matter of fact, after what has happened, if I did fix the problem, I would then sell the car while it's still working ok.


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

I assure you the reason the car died was not from oil starvation,in fact when it died,there was still at least a quart and a half left that drained out.
It probably died from lack of fuel to the engine. 
So, I will ask one more time,does anybody think it is the fuel pump?? A car just does not die for no reason,with plenty of oil,unless it did not get enough gas to the engine.Any input wpuld be great.
Thanks

Brian


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

no fuel will never make the timing chain clatter. timing chain clatter can only be oil or mechanical failure... either the tensioner isnt tensioning or theres insufficient oil pressure for _whatever_ reason. you need to figure that part out.


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

wel like i said in an earlier thread,the clanking wasn't that bad,just minor noise. and i have seen other peopl on other threads say that they can live with it.
i am just confused as to why the car just shut down.--with sufficient oil,and half a tank of gas.


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

Ok, nobody responded,so I guess really nobody cares and thats cool. Actually, I changed the Fuel pump which was a pain in the ass, and I mean pain. The whole back seat had to come off, and that pump was probably original, that locking ring was hard to get off,boy was it. I would suggest anybody wants to do this themselves,plan ahead, and be ready.
But the good news is it is changed,but the car still won't start. 

I have checked everything,electrical and so forth, and it still won't start. Anybody that can help me I would appreciate it.

Thanks. Brian


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

well... first and foremost you need to make sure you have oil pressure. without an oil pressure gauge, youre gonna have to figure a way out to see if you have oil pressure still. 1.5 qts is not enough to lube your engine. think about it, you have a, close to 4 qt system. you were running almost 75% empty. you could have damaged bearings or cylinders. pop the valve cover off and crank the engine. what your looking for is oil flow over the cams. im wondering if you didnt kill the engine with low oil pressure.


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

Ok, well I am going to have to do that is take off the valve cover,and check for oil flow over the cams. I am going to hope and pray I did not kill the engine. If I did I am screwed.
My brother-in-law tested the the fuel injectors weren't getting gas to them he said I might have vapor lock. But until last night when I changed the fuel pump,there was no fuel flowing through the hose to the injectors. I have not gone out and done anything as of yet,but I am working on it. 
I will keep you posted.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

did you check the fuel filter? you have to verify that there is fuel flow before and after the filter...


----------

